# key lock?



## curlygirl (Mar 4, 2015)

Hi,
I am starting on the accuchek insight in 3 weeks and i was wondering about key locks. I have read that the pump itself has a key lock - presumably this will withstand potentially being rolled on in bed...
Is there a key lock on the meter/handset also? I would have thought that there would be, but i can't find any reference to one. I've never had a pump before and as well as feeling excited about it, i am also feeling somewhat daunted at the moment. I was just thinking that i won't always have the handset about my person so if someone else were to pick it up and there was no key lock on it, they could potentially, inadvertantly,  deliver a bolus, or at the least, alter settings etc
Any information on this is appreciated, as is any reassurance that it's normal to be nervous as the day for starting on the pump gets closer.
Thanks for your time reading this.
Curlygirl


----------



## m1dnc (Mar 4, 2015)

I don't have an Insight (yet), but the Combo pump has a key lock but I've never used it and have never had a problem with an inadvertent key press. I've pressed the wrong key from time to time but that's down to me.

I have never bothered to check whether the meter has a key lock. The chances of an inadvertent bolus by me or a third party are pretty remote (excuse the pun), as the sequence of key presses needed to set a bolus are hardly random and you need to know what you're doing.

I think the key lock thing is probably intended for child users and their parents.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 4, 2015)

The Combo meter has a key lock - never used the one on either the pump or the meter, the e existing keys you have to press quite positively to work them.  Of course I don't know about the Insight but would have thought it would be either quite a slow finger  touch, or the opposite, a smartish jab.

My pump roams the bed at night and will have to continue doing it since I sleep nuddy, and the meter stays in it's case either open on the dining room table or zipped up firmly in my bag.  The Combo meter Bluetooths quite adequately from the case, there's no need whatever to remove it.

Our phones are also in covers, so the grandkids and one is only 3 and loves playing with phones - doesn't even realise they ARE phones.  You can always turn the Bluetooth off after you've used it anyway, can't you?  Like you would HAVE to - on a plane.


----------



## curlygirl (Mar 5, 2015)

Thanks for your replies -they are appreciated.
Curlygirl


----------

